# H: Necrons, Raven Guard | W: Beastmen / Legion of Everblight (Hordes) / £$€



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Right.. I've got over 50 Necron Warriors, all painted a very bland metal scheme. Most of them have JUST got the boltgun metal base over a black undercoat. Some of them have their left shoulders painted gold, and the odd few have had washes/details added. It's nothing major as easy to fix. I've also got a part assembled Ghost Ark with no paint on it. I'm pretty sure I've got all the parts, and I've pinned the Doomsday cannon so you can switch between arks. I've got loads more Necron stuff which I might be willing to trade, but you'll have to ask. I am not trading away any Immortals or HQ models.

Raven Guard wise, I've got 11 men. 5 of them have no arms yet (So options for weapons) and they've all (Except for one) been upgraded with the Forge World upgrade packs. They've been part painted, and the captain has been fully painted to a decent standard (The white is a bit thick). I've also got five scouts (Four snipers and a missile launcher) pretty much fully painted. I'll get pictures of these up too.

For Beastmen, I'm mainly looking for Gors (NOT Ungors), but in addition to these (I need 50) I'm also looking for 20 Bestigors, 10 Warhounds, 1 Wargor w/ additional hand weapon and 1 Bray Shaman. I'm not looking to buy any of these, though I may be willing to sell some of my stuff to you.

Note: Not actually looking for Legion of Everblight now. I'm not going to ask the mods to change the title again though.


----------

